# Where are you from (in Canada) - no it won't fit into a poll



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

I was going to do this as a poll, but we're restricted to 10 choices. And of course, there are 13 provinces and territories so I'd have to leave some out or lump some together as simply "other". As soon as I had that thought I laughed out loud. 










Greetings from the left coast.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm right here!! :wave: Born and raised.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm from an inch above victoria but i live a few mm west of ottawa


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I was born and raised in Surrey, moved to downtown Vancouver in my early 20's and moved to Edmonton about 15 years ago. I'm not quite sure where I am at any given moment though. Never have been.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You could group the Maritimes together and the Territories. That would make nine selections in the poll.

Sorry Best Coasters. I'm from NB originally.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I was born in a cross fire hurricane. And I howled at my Ma in the driving rain.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Lived in Calgary until I was 39, then moved to Toronto for 3 years, now moving to Hamilton. I love Alberta, _in essence_, but damn do I love the weather in southern Ontario.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh boy the first BC er oh and bluzfish sorry but once you crossed over to the other side alberta well nuff said right unless you're talking Calgary. just kidding guyslargetongue


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Born in Toronto, and have been trying to break out since I was 16. The furthest I've gotten is a small house less than a mile from the city line!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ship of fools said:


> Oh boy the first BC er oh and bluzfish sorry but once you crossed over to the other side alberta well nuff said right unless you're talking Calgary. just kidding guyslargetongue


That's cruel, ship! lol. I'm stuck here but it's not so bad as being stuck in Calgary. And, oh yes, I'm just poking jabs at our loverly neighbours to the south but, hey, they started it!. I would have liked to return to Vancouver where all my friends and family are but it looks like that is not to be... sigh...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Milkman,

Easy for you to say. But that's one big ole melting pot there that is.



Milkman said:


> You could group the Maritimes together and the Territories. That would make nine selections in the poll.
> 
> Sorry Best Coasters. I'm from NB originally.


I wasn't willing to take the heat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a cornwaller. I left long before I got infected. Domtar, what what.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Started out in Creigton ON and soon moved to Lively (which wasn't and isn't), made the big move to Sudbury for a while, I called Ottawa (the nicest city I have been in) my home for a short while and did the big move to south west Ontario, London, Stratford, and now in the boonies in Seaforth. My heart is still where there are rocks and trees in the near north. I really think south Ontario weather sucks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wiarton, Ontario. Born in the hospital there which has since been torn down and replaced, no mention of my auspicious birth.

Lived around Southern Ontario, eventually settling in Goderich.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Born and raised in Ontario. Apparently good things grow here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A mish-mash of Montreal and Ottawa. Birth certificate is Montreal, JK through Grade 8- Ottawa. Grade 8 to B.A. - Laval/Montreal. After that:
St. Johns
Hamilton
Edmonton
Victoria
Fredericton
Sackville
Ottawa

Nice country. Nice coasts. Nice in-between parts.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

born in Calgary AB, grew up in Langely BC, live in Vancouver.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Born and raised about about 1 1/2 hours south of Milkman (who is not employed in the dairy industry) in a little village named Minto but called Minnow by the locals because we were all too lazy to pronounce the "t". Then, at 18, I moved to Toronto, back to Minto at 19, back to Toronto at 20. Moved to Dartmouth at 24, back to Mississauga at 30, Freelton, ON at 33, Aurora, ON at 39, Milton, ON at 40 and St. Catharines at 55. Yep, 60 next year and I plan to stay in this nice city.

Oh, I move to Quebec for a week or so every winter. The ski hills there are ever so white and slippery.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Steadfastly,

Ever been to Whistler Blackcomb 



Steadfastly said:


> Born and raised about about 1 1/2 hours south of Milkman (who is not employed in the dairy industry) in a little village named Minto but called Minnow by the locals because we were all too lazy to pronounce the "t". Then, at 18, I moved to Toronto, back to Minto at 19, back to Toronto at 20. Moved to Dartmouth at 24, back to Mississauga at 30, Freelton, ON at 33, Aurora, ON at 39, Milton, ON at 40 and St. Catharines at 55. Yep, 60 next year and I plan to stay in this nice city.
> 
> Oh, I move to Quebec for a week or so every winter. *The ski hills there are ever so white and slippery*.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Born and raised in Sudbury, left in the mid eighties for northern Manitoba until '02.
Live for a year in Kimberley BC for a year, should've stayed there.

Came back to the hometown late '03, the rest is history. 8)


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi sulphur,



sulphur said:


> Born and raised in Sudbury, left in the mid eighties for northern Manitoba until '02.
> Live for a year in Kimberley BC for a year, should've stayed there.
> 
> Came back to the hometown late '03, the rest is history. 8)


So 53rd and 3rd is in Sudbury?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm the one they never pick. 8)

[video=youtube;3qcMjKxt-dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qcMjKxt-dE[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> I was born in a cross fire hurricane. And I howled at my Ma in the driving rain.


Theres got to be a song in that


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I was born in northern Saskatchewan, lie in a little place called Stump Lake I always remember the sign on my uncles grocery store, post office, gas station well it had a couple of pumps. Moved to good old B.C. at age six. I've lived in the greater Vancouver area for the last 29 years.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Born on Lulu Island, grew up in the Okanagan and after 55 years mostly in B.C. I'm on an extended vacation in the flat lands. At least I'm not in Edmonton or Calgary. The roads are too straight here, the land is flat and the trees are too small so one day we'll move back to B.C..


----------



## Addictedtokaos (Jul 14, 2010)

Lived in Sudbury all my 34 years. Well, 2 yrs I went to college in North Bay.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Born in Windsor. Moved to what is now the GTA when I was 7. Except for University, have been there ever since.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi sulphur,



sulphur said:


> I'm the one they never pick. 8)
> 
> [video=youtube;3qcMjKxt-dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qcMjKxt-dE[/video]


Thanks - that clears up the mystery. 

The location shown at the top right corner of your posts was one of the reasons why I asked the question. That and the whole location thing seems much more relevant since I'm guessing that most of us are in Canada. And that's just nice.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Born in Markham, Ontario. Left at 18 to go to University in Kingston, took a job in Cobourg for three years, traveled for a bit, spent a few years in Toronto and then moved to Uxbridge in '97 when I got married. It is my intention to die here, though not any time soon.


----------



## Leigh C (Aug 29, 2013)

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. I was born here, but stay for the weather.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi Steadfastly,
> 
> Ever been to Whistler Blackcomb


No, but if you hit it right with the weather, it would be hard to beat. I've been to Sunshine and Lake Louise a few times and also Kicking Horse. We've been skiing every year lately at Le Massif, 1 hour northeast of Quebec City. The snow there is awesome and the vertical is over 2600'. My favorite run is the women's downhill run at Lake Louise if I can get my buddy to stand down near the bottom and wave the okay sign for a run that comes out about about 4/5ths of the way down. I'm flying by then and you need a watcher or you'll kill someone and maybe yourself if you hit them at that speed. I'm slowing down a bit now ,though. as I'm 59 and work for myself, so I'm more cautious than I used to be.


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

Born in Montreal, moved to Toronto when I was 3, married at 28 and moved out to Oshawa. Been here 19 years.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Born n' raised in Toronto, headed west at 18 with a bunch of friends in a van. Spent the next 9 years going back and forth till there was no point in being in Toronto anymore.
The ocean and mountains really said home to me. Been here 33 years now, zero regrets.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Steadfastly,

If you like to ski then Whistler Blackcomb should be on your bucket list.



Steadfastly said:


> No, but if you hit it right with the weather, it would be hard to beat. I've been to Sunshine and Lake Louise a few times and also Kicking Horse. We've been skiing every year lately at Le Massif, 1 hour northeast of Quebec City. The snow there is awesome and the vertical is over 2600'. My favorite run is the women's downhill run at Lake Louise if I can get my buddy to stand down near the bottom and wave the okay sign for a run that comes out about about 4/5ths of the way down. I'm flying by then and you need a watcher or you'll kill someone and maybe yourself if you hit them at that speed. I'm slowing down a bit now ,though. as I'm 59 and work for myself, so I'm more cautious than I used to be.


At least you've got a watcher (spotter).

The Kamikaze Skiers


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Born Sydney Australia.
Moved to Ottawa 8 years ago, been in Calgary for the last 3 years.
Came to Canada on exchange, never left.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bw66 said:


> Born in Markham, Ontario. Left at 18 to go to University in Kingston, took a job in Cobourg for three years, traveled for a bit, spent a few years in Toronto and then moved to Uxbridge in '97 when I got married. It is my intention to die here, though not any time soon.


I like uxbridge. That is all.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr Yerp said:


> Born n' raised in Toronto, headed west at 18 with a bunch of friends in a van. Spent the next 9 years going back and forth till there was no point in being in Toronto anymore.
> The ocean and mountains really said home to me. Been here 33 years now, zero regrets.


I've been out there a few times. I wish I could have what I have here over there. It's just sooooo much nicer. I fear I will regret it. I've never been there in winter though - I heard it rains quite a bit.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I like uxbridge. That is all.


Funny. It is so much like Markham was when I grew up and I couldn't wait to leave. 

But yes, overall, it's a great place to live.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I've been out there a few times. I wish I could have what I have here over there. It's just sooooo much nicer. I fear I will regret it. I've never been there in winter though - I heard it rains quite a bit.


The rain can seem endless at times. Some people absolutely can't deal with it. While I find that it can get me down a bit, I just remember that I don't have to shovel it. 
I never tire of seeing the mountains or the ocean. There's something about the smell of the ocean that makes me feel that all is right in the world...Well, for that moment anyways..
I can safely say that Toronto is not the city I grew up in. Jane Finch Corridor? WTF?! Lots of my misspent youth was in that area safe as a bug in a rug so to speak. Some change is good, some just sad...


----------

